# Rain + weird noises = house guest



## Kitah (Jan 2, 2010)

I was sitting on my bed, minding my own business reading a book on my laptop, and heard some really strange noises from my window, as if something was climbing up the wire (Theres mesh/wire up there to keep my cats in.. pitty it doesn't keep the mozzies out...) I pulled the blind forward and had a look and was very surprised to see this lil guy!










I moved him/her over into the garden (yes, I thoroughly wet my hand with tank water first )- its rather risky for a lil frog at the house, because there are so many bloody canetoads! When I stepped in the garden to put him on the little frangipani tree, I stepped on something soft, and just thought it was mud (been raining).. later the 'mud' moved, and I looked down to see a squished canetoad. So, one more down LOL

First of all- frog lovin! hehe































a 'stylised' shot... I was just playing with the camera


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 2, 2010)

Great pics, im jealous that u have visitors like that at your house.
Litoria gracilenta AKA Dainty tree frog I presume?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 2, 2010)

Just curious how big was it?


----------



## Kitah (Jan 2, 2010)

Yup, I do believe it is a Dainty  I've never seen these here (between brisbane city and the gold coast, but we live on acreridge and have a big dam at the bottom of the hill on our property), but have seen one on the Sunshine coast (acreridge, when staying with some relatives- apparently they get heaps) and the other was on campus at JCU in Townsville. 

I should have taken a pic with my finger next to it... but the size of the wire squares is 1.3cm, which would make the frog about 3.5-3.6cm in length?

This one is quite pale in comparison to the other two I've seen (Lol, my sightings are very comprehensive- 3 whole dainty tree frogs! :lol. Heres three pics of the one I saw in Tville- my first ever Dainty! Its eyes are definitely darker...


----------



## whcasual79 (Jan 2, 2010)

beautiful pics mate ... quality .... 

i had a Litoria nasuta (Rocket Frog) in my lounge room last year when we had the storms .... beautiful things frogs are


----------



## mungus (Jan 2, 2010)

Quality photo's you have there.
love the close up's


----------



## Jewly (Jan 2, 2010)

Stunning photos!!!


----------



## Kitah (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks  I was very glad to see this guy, I haven't had anything decent to take pics of for aaaages! That and I just love seeing them around, lol


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 2, 2010)

haha, cool, u saved a frog aand killed a toad, good on ya, great photos, reminds me of a poster i have sumwhere, cant remmerbw here it is tho  .


Will


----------



## karasha (Jan 2, 2010)

thats awesome, definately worth entering into next years calender comp.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice work, we had another Peron's visit on NYE. 
Was only a young one, sitting on the dunny window.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks  does anyone else have any photos of some dainty tree frogs? I wouldn't mind seeing the variation between the species, particularly between different regions (e.g. the one I found here, SEQ, is considerably paler than the one in Townsville)


----------



## petala (Jan 7, 2010)

*Often hear frogs in my yard but dont often see em*

Was sipping my double shot cappachino this morning when a movement caught my eye, this little fellow must have got into my back room last night.
I got to work 20mins late trying to catch it unsucessfully. Left a dinner plate of water out of a fish tank on floor near where i last saw it. 
Lucky the 2 big bluies i keep in there didnt get him. (its proberly too big for them to eat but im sure they would have tried).
Got home after work noticed it had bathed (to get rid of cat hair) (nb locked cat in garage to be safe).
Caught it & took a couple of shots of it & released it out on a plant in my pond. 
Looking like I have 3 or 4 types of frogs in my yard. Ive seen dwarf tree frogs out the back, green tree frog out front & saw one like this fellow but paler in side garden. But no sign of tadpoles in my pond. 
:lol:


----------

